
Useful Markdown Editors and Tools - Ashuu
http://codegeekz.com/markdown-editors-and-tools/
======
bowerbird
this is very good summary of what's out there.

the categories seem to be a bit mixed up, but i don't see very much stuff that
is missing -- considering the difficulty of being exhaustive \-- except for
three large and notable exceptions.

the first one is "multimarkdown composer", which is found at
[http://multimarkdown.com](http://multimarkdown.com).

next, "strapdown", at [http://strapdownjs.com](http://strapdownjs.com).

finally, "marky", at [http://markdownrules.com](http://markdownrules.com).

-bowerbird

